# Tanning Places in Oklahoma



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Where are some tanning places in Oklahoma. If you know or know anyone who could tell me please reply.

3006SHOOTER :beer:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

there used to be a place in skiatook named OKLAHOMA BONEMASTERS. Lonny Bearden runs it, and does a pretty good job. He takes his time and will get it done right, if he is still around. last i knew he was, but that was about 7 years ago, so you never know. but that is what i would check.

:sniper:

hope it works


----------

